# The best player Your Program has produced EVER



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Alma Matter mainly or just your team


Kansas - Wilt


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

Vermont- Taylor Coppenrath


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

For most of the colleges with long standing tradition, it's hard to pick just one. However, I'm going to say Dan Issel is possibly the best to come out of UK (played in the ABA before playing in the NBA). We've had many great players go on to do great in the NBA in the 50's, but I think Dan Issel, although not quite tops among everybody else, is definitley up there.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Best big man
1. Wilt Chamberlain
2. Danny Manning
3. Clyde Lovelette

Best guard
1. Jo Jo White
2. Kirk Hinrich
3. Darnell Valentine


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Michael Jordan


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

TJ Ford


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Michael Cage-SDSU


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

UNLV - Larry Johnson

Honorable Mention:
Reggie Theus
Shawn Marion


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Furman Paladins - Frank Selvy


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Kansas has too many to count

Most likley Wilt and Danny Manning. That is a given

Other good players

Pierce
Raef
Collison

as my personal favs


----------



## oblivious69 (Jul 4, 2004)

Mark Price for GT.

Maybe Marbury in a few years.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Tennessee - Bernard King


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> Tennessee - Bernard King



was there a bernard king at Texas A&M or Tech a couple years ago?


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> was there a bernard king at Texas A&M or Tech a couple years ago?


I think he played for A&M.

LSU- Shaq/Pistol Pete

McNeese- Joe Dumars

La Tech- Karl Malone


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

Horry, Spreewell, McDyess


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

Paul Westphal and Brian Scalabrine (ok, we don't have a strong bball program)


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

Buncha Gaurds: TOP: MARK PRICE

HONORABLE MENTIONS: 
MATT HARPRING
STEPHON MARBURY
KENNY ANDERSON
CHRIS BOSH ?SOON?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Houston Cougers

Hakeem and Clyde


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

the A and M Bernard King is Tennesse's Bernard King's son


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> Houston Cougers
> 
> Hakeem and Clyde


Add Larry Micheaux & you have the "Phi Slamma Jamma" , now that was a team.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Best big man
> 1. Wilt Chamberlain
> 2. Danny Manning
> ...


Ahhhh Paul Pierce?????


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

well i dont know about bball players....but SMC did produce Dustin Hoffman....but my high school did produce Chris Mills


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Gonzaga - John Stockton

Big Man - It will be Ronny Turiaf when he leaves


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

*UK*

Kentucky: Oh so many!

REX CHAPMAN
DAN ISSEL
JAMAL MASHBURN
PAT RILEY
SAM BOWIE
TAYSHAUN PRINCE
ANTOINE WALKER
JAMAL MAGLORE


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

North Carolina is kind of funny because as a program it has turned out more talent than any other school - and yet it's so easy to pick #1.

A forgotten UNC great is Lenny Rosenbluth, who led them to an undefeated season in 1957 including a win over Wilt Chamberlain and KU (IN Kansas City) for the title. He was named the NCAA Tournament MVP to wrap up his storied career, and was quite a successful NBA forward as well.











For Ga. Tech (where I actually went to school, even growing up in NC) ... Chris Bosh will probably end up being the best in the long run, though Mark Price was a terrific guard. Matt Harpring has had a nice start to his career as well, and was always underated even during his great college career.


----------



## AU Tigers (Aug 4, 2004)

Charles Barkley, Chuck and Wesley Person, & Marquis Daniels


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)

Isaiah Thomas!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Miami = Rick Barry

FIU= Carlos Arroyo, maybe Raja Bell


----------



## MarkPrice25 (Jan 14, 2004)

After all said and done...David West.

NBA Product so far = Brian Grant (had a run as one of the top PF'a in the NBA for a second or 2)

beats out Tyrone Hill even though T was an All-Star one year.


----------



## AzDave (Jul 2, 2004)

Tough one for Az. I'd go w/ Bibby by a hair over Elliott, though Elliott was the man as a Wildcat.

Bibby
Elliott


Jefferson
JT
Damon
Kerr (maybe not as talented as the others, but he certainly found his niche in the NBA...and won a handful of rings)
Arenas (still young...could very well turn out to be the best NBA Wildcat if he ever matures)


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

Nate Robinson. 

We've got a little catching up to do.


----------



## TheMilkMan (Jul 21, 2004)

NC-jordan



HA


iwin.


----------



## IggytoWiz_at5 (Jun 5, 2004)

maryland, would have been Len Bias

Also, Steve Francise


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

marqutee- dwyane wade


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Len Bias


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Andre Miller



or maybe Arnie Ferrin...back in '44....


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*Michigan*

Hmm.

The temptation would be to say Chris Webber just because of how great the Fab Five were---

Caz Russell

Glen Rice

Chris Webber

Rudy T


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

I think Rudy T, look at his college stats...he was tearin' it up for the Maize and Blue back in his day.

I'd put Webber next, then Cazzie, then G.Rice,


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Hmm, well I go to UC Berkeley... I THINK they have a basketball team.


----------



## Redbled (Sep 3, 2004)

Would have to be Wilt. To young to have seen him though, and really enjoyed watching Manning, but its not really even close. Wilt may be the best basketball player of all time, at least one of the most valuable.


----------



## ocard (Nov 28, 2003)

*louisville*

Wes Unseld

Runner up:
Darrell Griffith


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Arizona's best is Sean Elliot. I think it will be Bibby when it's all said and done though.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Quinn Buckner
Steve Alford
Zeke
Calbert Cheaney
Scott May
Ivan Renko :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Shaq, Pete Maravich, and Bob Pettit at LSU


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

MJ, no contest.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hmm..
For the Illini,
Johnny Red Kerr, Nick Anderson and Kendall Gill.

Nothing to write home about..
:laugh:


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Bailey Howell


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

Michigan State's GOAT...

Ervin 'Magic' Johnson

Other greats were Eric Snow, Shawn Respert, Pig Miller, Steve Smith, Greg Kelser, Morris Peterson, Scott Skiles, Johnny Green, Kevin Willis, Jason Richardson, Jay Vincent, Sam Vincent and Zac Randolph.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

its gonna be chris taft!


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

VT - Bimbo Coles


(kicks rocks)


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

HOFSTRA UNIVERSITY

The immortal Speedy Claxton...


----------



## Big Ed Brown (Nov 16, 2004)

URI...

Cuttino Mobley
Lamar Odom
Tom Garrick


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Doggpound</b>!
> VT - Bimbo Coles


Mike Vick... oh wait


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Hmm, I guess Berkeley's best is Jason Kidd, only other decent player I know of is Shareef Abdur-Rahim.


----------



## Gaude (Jun 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> Nate Robinson.
> 
> We've got a little catching up to do.


Uh..there's a certain guy named "Detlef Schrempf" you forgot.

-The Grinman


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Wisconsin(whom I follow)- Michael Finley

Marquette(my college)- Dwyane Wade


----------



## cujays108 (Oct 23, 2003)

For Creighton, that person would have to be Kyle Korver. He stands to make multi-million next year playing basketball, and for a Creighton grad, that is unbelieveable. The stats he is putting up against the big boys this year are unreal.


----------



## bigalw1414 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> Nate Robinson.
> 
> We've got a little catching up to do.


Todd Maculloch until Nate declares though.


----------



## KirkSnyderFan (Dec 22, 2003)

Pretty easy question really.........


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

The Glove.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Kevin McHale

Da end.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Ball State - Ray McCallum

Although Bonzi Wells (who was coached by McCallum) is catching up.


----------

